
Tesla has made a profit. Repeat, Tesla has made a profit – $143m in fact - JoachimS
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/24/tesla_makes_a_profit_shocking/
======
Cookingboy
They've done this 3 times before, so it's not that big of a news. It also
never lasted more than 2 quarters consecutively, so I hope this time it's
different.

~~~
GhettoMaestro
The times they didn't make profit were periods where massive investment in
production infrastructure was occurring. To me that makes complete logical
sense regarding investing in the business versus extracting cash (profit) and
starving the business.

------
thorwasdfasdf
I'd say equity holder were happy. the stock leaped upwards almost 20%.

